# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Waterfall Near MoBay?

## Odinson

I've got a friend staying at Half Moon Bay in MoBay with 4 other couples (10 total people.  They are looking for a waterfall that they can swim around - off the beaten path OK as long as HMB can arrange the trip and driver, etc.  I love Reach and YS (too far) and want to keep them away from Dunns if possible.

Any suggestions?

----------


## johng

Odinson contact Linston who is a very reputable tour guide. If anybody knows of a cool waterfall near Half Moon Bay it would be Linston.

----------

